# Where is the Worldmark to Interval Points Chart?



## Hobokie (Apr 2, 2022)

Sorry, I know I've seen this on here but can't find it! Anyone have the points/credits needed to book a studio vs 1 bd vs 2 bd etc from Worldmark to Interval? I think there are different seasons too, correct? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CO skier (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Hobokie (Apr 2, 2022)

Thanks @CO skier !! Out of curiosity, where did you pull it from? You would think this would be easily searchable online, but apparently it's not (or maybe it's user error that I was unable to find it using the googles)


----------



## CO skier (Apr 2, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> Thanks @CO skier !! Out of curiosity, where did you pull it from? You would think this would be easily searchable online, but apparently it's not (or maybe it's user error that I was unable to find it using the googles)


It took about 10 minutes of Google searching.  What ultimately worked was "WorldMark Interval International exchange grid"

There is a grid in the "Exchange Plus" link

The better grid that I posted was found on page 25 of the OwnerEdHandbook2005 link.  AFAIK the grid is the same now as in 2005.


----------



## Hobokie (Apr 2, 2022)

@CO skier a follow up question… how does one determine whether a resort week one is considering is green, yellow or red?


----------

